# ESHPA Inc Summer Picnic



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Check out eshpa.org for info on the Empire State Honey Producers Association, Inc Summer Picnic at the VA Hospital in Canandaigua, NY. All arer welcome. Bring a dish to pass and eating utensils. Chicken will be provided. No admission charged. But, hopefully you will want to join this Statewide Organization.

The Picnic is on Saturday, July 23rd. Our Guest Speaker is Dr. Tom Seeley who will be talking about his newest book and taking questions. There will also be a General Mtng of the membership. Prior to the meeting there will be a Directors Mtng. All members are welcome to attend.

I hope to see lots of you there. If you know you are going to attend, please let me know so I will order enuf chicken for all.

Mark Berninghausen
Northern Director #2
Picnic Coordinator


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

One week away. Hope to see you there.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Very good meeting. 80 or 90 turned up on the second hottest day of the year. Very good speaker.

Fall Mtng in November in Syracuse. Hope to see you there.


----------

